# Cheaper to live ... Spain or Tenerife?



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Which is cheaper to live, Spain or Tenerife? I am undecided which place to retire to. Weather-wise, Tenerife has sun all year round so I would expect would cost less in heating bills, but is Tenerife more expensive to live than Spain?

Thanks for any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Property is more expensive in the Canary Islands. However because of the 7% VAT here, every thing else is usually far cheaper. One other thing, I haven't a fire place in the house, they are not needed, hence no heating bills!!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

furiousfeline said:


> Which is cheaper to live, Spain or Tenerife? I am undecided which place to retire to. Weather-wise, Tenerife has sun all year round so I would expect would cost less in heating bills, but is Tenerife more expensive to live than Spain?
> 
> Thanks for any advice anyone can give me.


This post made me chuckle, it reminded me of when my family were here visiting just before my elder daughter was going to the Canaries on holiday with her dad. They asked her if it would her first time abroad, that really confused her as she had been abroad several times, twice to the UK and twice to France, but the Canaries aren't abroad!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

furiousfeline said:


> Which is cheaper to live, Spain or Tenerife? I am undecided which place to retire to. Weather-wise, Tenerife has sun all year round so I would expect would cost less in heating bills, but is Tenerife more expensive to live than Spain?
> 
> Thanks for any advice anyone can give me.


When we lived in Tenerife for 3 years back in the 90's, we never had or required any form of heating whatsoever,
we never had air conditioning either but, for the price of an arf decent 2 bed apartment you can get a 3 bed villa with pool on the Spanish mainland.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

virgil said:


> When we lived in Tenerife for 3 years back in the 90's, we never had or required any form of heating whatsoever,
> we never had air conditioning either but, for the price of an arf decent 2 bed apartment you can get a 3 bed villa with pool on the Spanish mainland.


Thanks for all your replies. Now, I have to compare whether it will be cheaper paying *more* on a long-term rental in Tenerife but with no heating bills, or paying *less* in rental in Spain but paying for heating bills in the winter. I suppose I could compromise and stay winter in Tenerife and summer in spain LOL Thanks again everyone for your advice.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

furiousfeline said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Now, I have to compare whether it will be cheaper paying *more* on a long-term rental in Tenerife but with no heating bills, or paying *less* in rental in Spain but paying for heating bills in the winter. I suppose I could compromise and stay winter in Tenerife and summer in spain LOL Thanks again everyone for your advice.



Your rent will probably be cheaper in Tenerife, certainly here where I live. My friend is trying to rent his fully furnished, one bed apartment, with garage space, including electricity, council and water charges, 150 meters from the ocean, cost 300€ monthly.

It is a renters market here!


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

That's very interesting Hepa. I may be in touch again. I am just going to do a search on the area where you stay. Thanks again!


----------



## beautyart (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello... In one or two month we would like to find a long term rent in fuerteventura .... 

Do you have any advise ?
Thanks

Severine

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

beautyart said:


> Hello... In one or two month we would like to find a long term rent in fuerteventura ....
> 
> Do you have any advise ?
> Thanks
> ...


I cannot help, I am living over 300 Km. to the south west.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

furiousfeline said:


> Which is cheaper to live, Spain or Tenerife? I am undecided which place to retire to. Weather-wise, Tenerife has sun all year round so I would expect would cost less in heating bills, but is Tenerife more expensive to live than Spain?
> 
> Thanks for any advice anyone can give me.


Uhhhm, not trying to be funny or anything, but just so things are easier to understand - especially if you're speaking to a Spaniard - the Canary Islands are actually part of Spain, (although there will always be some in the Canaries that dispute this!) People usually talk about the Canaries/ Tenerife etc and the mainland.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhhhm, not trying to be funny or anything, but just so things are easier to understand - especially if you're speaking to a Spaniard - the Canary Islands are actually part of Spain, (although there will always be some in the Canaries that dispute this!) People usually talk about the Canaries/ Tenerife etc and the mainland.


Iberian Spain is not the mainland in respect of the Canary Islands. The locals refer to Spain as the Peninsular. We are either part of Africa or Macaronesia. If you suggest to a Canarian that he is European, he will quickly tell you that he is African.

Being a former Spanish colony, the Canary islands are governed by Spain, there are those however that seek independence and the strongest political party seek more autonomy and self government. The link below may be of interest.

Me? I just live here

Antonio Cubillo: Activist who fought for the independence of the Canary Islands - Obituaries - News - The Independent


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Iberian Spain is not the mainland in respect of the Canary Islands. The locals refer to Spain as the Peninsular. We are either part of Africa or Macaronesia. If you suggest to a Canarian that he is European, he will quickly tell you that he is African.
> 
> Being a former Spanish colony, the Canary islands are governed by Spain, there are those however that seek independence and the strongest political party seek more autonomy and self government. The link below may be of interest.
> 
> ...


Well the Canarians can say whatever they want Hepa, but as Spaniards they are in fact Europeans.
I bet if you offered them a one way trip on those pathetic dinghies that the immigrants that are fleeing Africa, they'd soon decide that they weren't really African!
As you say
Me? I just live here, in Spain


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well the Canarians can say whatever they want Hepa, but as Spaniards they are in fact Europeans.
> I bet if you offered them a one way trip on those pathetic dinghies that the immigrants that are fleeing Africa, they'd soon decide that they weren't really African!
> As you say
> Me? I just live here, in Spain


Yes, I see what you mean. Reminds me that my ex wanted to go on holiday abroad, so I drove her on a day trip to North Wales.


----------



## aidan.swaine (Jan 5, 2022)

90199 said:


> Your rent will probably be cheaper in Tenerife, certainly here where I live. My friend is trying to rent his fully furnished, one bed apartment, with garage space, including electricity, council and water charges, 150 meters from the ocean, cost 300€ monthly.
> 
> It is a renters market here!


Hi , Firstly Happy New Year , Where to start ,I won't keep you long , the post I was reading about your friend


90199 said:


> Your rent will probably be cheaper in Tenerife, certainly here where I live. My friend is trying to rent his fully furnished, one bed apartment, with garage space, including electricity, council and water charges, 150 meters from the ocean, cost 300€ monthly.
> 
> It is a renters market here!


Hi Where is this place , your friend is trying to rent .Tks aidan happy New Year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aidan.swaine said:


> Hi , Firstly Happy New Year , Where to start ,I won't keep you long , the post I was reading about your friend
> 
> Hi Where is this place , your friend is trying to rent .Tks aidan happy New Year.


Welcome 

You do realise that you're replying to a 9 year old discussion thread?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

The apartment is situated in the small coastal village of Tamaduste on he island of El Hierro. My friend died a few years ago, I am not aware if his family still own the apartment, however times have changed, here it is now a market for the owners as there is a shortage of rental property and incidentally hire cars too.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Remeber that many properties in Spain are poorly insulated so even if you do do have a heating system in your home, you won´t have a similar level of comfort to the UK. It is difficult to heat all rooms at the same temperature. When it gets too warm you need to switch the heating off and then swich it back on again later.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Radiator thermostats work. The property I recently purchased had zero insulation, no double glazing and the odd electric heated about and I'll be fitting central heating, insulation and double glazing, I'll worry about keeping cool later


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Max Rigger said:


> Radiator thermostats work. The property I recently purchased had zero insulation, no double glazing and the odd electric heated about and I'll be fitting central heating, insulation and double glazing, I'll worry about keeping cool later


sounds like you plan on a complete renovation. Good luck with that.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Joey Testa said:


> sounds like you plan on a complete renovation. Good luck with that. Short of buying a new property that is the only way to have proper heating.


----------

